# Hog Attack



## mlandrum (Dec 4, 2018)

Hog Gone Cr<iframe width="640" height="360" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>azy!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 4, 2018)

i'd be worried about rabies if i had one acting like that


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 4, 2018)

THERE IS A SIMPLE SOLUTION TO THIS PROBLEM.  THIS GUY SHOULD HAVE BEEN SHOOTING INSTEAD OF FILMING !!!!!

THERE IS A REASON THAT I ALWAYS HAVE TWO GUNS WITH ME EVERY TIME THAT I ENTER THE WOODS.


----------



## pjciii (Dec 4, 2018)

if that hog is not already dead then the DNR should look at that video. that seems just like what NGP said, rabies or parasite in the head.
patrick


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 4, 2018)

Is it possible a neighbor had him in a trap and made a bad head shot on him with maybe a .22 and he busted out ? That was a wild video bud, but I wouldn't be risking a knasty cut or disease to show people a video. If I didn't have a gun, I would have been looking for one. He needed shot not filmed, then Dnr could have found out for sure what was wrong with him. Daddy used to say" your nerve will get you killed son"


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 4, 2018)

That hog would have had 14 .40 holes in it, and there would have been no video, if that was me. And if I didn't have a gun, which is very unlikely, and it bit me or tried to, I sure wouldn't go following it.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 4, 2018)

A Ol boy  over in Chesterfield county found out that the hard way. Now he's a pretty ruff dude, he didn't believe water was wet. He found out from a 130 lb boar.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 4, 2018)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> A Ol boy  over in Chesterfield county found out that the hard way. Now he's a pretty ruff dude, he didn't believe water was wet. He found out from a 130 lb boar.View attachment 951767View attachment 951768


that would be rough right there. What is the story behind it?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 4, 2018)

I had to work so I missed the hunt.  Story is he didn't wanna wait for the catch dog, young dog inexperienced, and dove on in. They were in a bad thicket and he lost his grip. Ol boar turned around and came to see him. I don't know how it missed his femoral artery. He is a lucky lucky man.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2018)

Looks like it might have pseudorabies.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 4, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like it might have pseudorabies.


 I’m taking the Video to church tomorrow night and let one our DNR men look at it?


----------



## 280 Man (Dec 5, 2018)

Not quite a "hog attack" but that hog does have a problem. Should've killed that hog


----------



## killerv (Dec 5, 2018)

I shot one too low and got the bottom jaw one time and it acted just like that.


----------



## antharper (Dec 6, 2018)

mlandrum said:


> I’m taking the Video to church tomorrow night and let one our DNR men look at it?


Interested in knowing what they had to say !


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 22, 2018)

My 10mm would have been barking.   A lot!


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 22, 2018)

something looks off in those pics...first pic there is no cut between the navel and the top of the waistband...second pic there is one between the navel and waistband.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 22, 2018)

Jester896 said:


> something looks off in those pics...first pic there is no cut between the navel and the top of the waistband...second pic there is one between the navel and waistband.


 If you save the pics and look closely at both the dot that looks like a navel on the leg picture is a spot of blood.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 23, 2018)

got it...thanks!
nasty wound


----------



## leoparddog (Dec 23, 2018)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> A Ol boy  over in Chesterfield county found out that the hard way. Now he's a pretty ruff dude, he didn't believe water was wet. He found out from a 130 lb boar.



Pretty sure I saw that on Game of Thrones and it killed King Robert Baratheon


----------



## HossBog (Dec 24, 2018)

I don’t mean any disrespect, but I don’t know who is crazier, the hog or you. If you has a gun, you should have been shooting. If not, going the other way.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 25, 2018)

HossBog said:


> I don’t mean any disrespect, but I don’t know who is crazier, the hog or you. If you has a gun, you should have been shooting. If not, going the other way.


 you've never hunted hogs with dogs....would you mind if someone was shooting while your dogs had a hog bayed?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 26, 2018)

Could he have been poisoned?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 26, 2018)

Jester896 said:


> you've never hunted hogs with dogs....would you mind if someone was shooting while your dogs had a hog bayed?


My eyesight isn't what it used to be, but if there were any dogs baying the hog in that video, they must have been really tiny. What dogs are you talking about? And what do they have to do with the hog in that video?


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 26, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> My eyesight isn't what it used to be, but if there were any dogs baying the hog in that video, they must have been really tiny. What dogs are you talking about? And what do they have to do with the hog in that video?



You are correct... the comment HossBog made could have been on topic and directed to the OP...the thread got a little off track for me when the hog hunt with the cut up guy in the ER entered...I didn't read it that way and thought it was directed to that....I doubt there is anything wrong with either of us ...but there were dogs in that story


----------



## Killinstuff (Dec 29, 2018)

illbilly stalker, post: 11479992, member: 120583"]A Ol boy  over in Chesterfield county found out that the hard way. Now he's a pretty ruff dude, he didn't believe water was wet. He found out from a 130 lb boar.View attachment 951767View attachment 951768[/QUOTE]

Any fella that goes about wearin under britches like that is just asking for trouble in some way


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 29, 2018)

Those pics of that feller that is cut up is why I carry a few extra strategic lbs. 

It's my hog protection barrier. It ain't no accident. 

You 6 pack ab girly men would be dead if a hog gotcha.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 30, 2018)

shoot..i think he was lucky he was high and tight


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 30, 2018)

Jester896 said:


> shoot..i think he was lucky he was high and tight



Ouch!


----------

